# Sony A77



## keano (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, over the past couple years I have enjoyed photography even more after getting myself a Sony nex c3 compact it takes some amazing shots for my carp fishing needs but after getting more and more into my photography I want to go on courses and get myself a dslr.
    I've been looking at the Sony a77 because the quality of the images of my Sony nex c3 are amazing and I'm being told Sony are the new kids on the block but I want advice on what you think with £1500 to spend I want to buy the right dslr first time please help??? thank you


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 23, 2012)

Some people hate it, some people love it.  You'll have to try it yourself to know what category you fall under.


----------



## keano (Aug 23, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> Some people hate it, some people love it.  You'll have to try it yourself to know what category you fall under.



I think I will I just didn't know wether it's the best camara in the £1500 bracket?


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2012)

There is no 1 'best camera' in the £1500 bracket, unless you get very specific about how the camera will be used.
Just about any camera make/model in that price range will do what you need it to do. The differences in the cameras are effectively just nuances.


----------



## skieur (Aug 27, 2012)

Some of the advantages of the Sony A77 are:

1. in-camera panorama
2. in-camera HDR
3. quiet shutter that can be handheld at very low speeds
4. 100% viewfinder accuracy
5. superfast autofocus even in video
6. stereo sound and mic jack
7. GPS tagging of each shot
8. WIFI communication to social networking or home computer
9. all buttons on the back of the camera are customizable as are scene and picture modes.
10. viewfinder shows adjustments as well as picture and scene effects chosen or customized in real time.
11, depth of field preview button
12. 1.2 million dot high resolution viewfinder
13. 950,000 dot high resolution 3 inch LCD screen.
14. zoom in on a small part of an image on screen to check sharpness.
15. features to control and reduce picture noise in camera.

skieur


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 27, 2012)

skieur said:


> Some of the advantages of the Sony A77 are:
> 
> 1. in-camera panorama
> 2. in-camera HDR
> ...



Most of these things are available on every other body out there... The ones that aren't, most people don't care about.  With all those petty bullets and you still failed to mention one of the ONLY advantages of that body.


----------



## Kolia (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't think Skier's list was meant as a list of what the A77 has extra over the competition. 

He did forget the twin dial, LCD screen and weather proof magnesium body. And the fact it's the only Alpha body that offers a accessory grip. 

The extra pp treatment features are nice for those who don't want to get into editing on their computer. Handheld night shoot is pretty good too.


----------



## skieur (Aug 31, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the advantages of the Sony A77 are:
> ...



No, they are NOT. Only some are available on a Nikon with the Sony chip inside.  You have to be pretty arrogant to talk about what people don't care about.  That must be purely a PERSONAL comment.

skieur


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 31, 2012)

skieur said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...



Seriously, both of you stop this crap. I would like to see one sony thread not have a bunch of people talking smack back and forth.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward said:
> ...



I wasn't talking smack.  Many of the things that this Sony salesman mentioned ARE on most other bodies and those that arn't, most people (at least that I know of) DON'T care about.  I still maintain that the Sony salesman didn't mention the only real benefit of this body. Where was the smack talk?  Just stating facts.


----------



## skieur (Sep 2, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...



Sure you were. "Sony salesman"?  You are still talking smack.

skieur


----------



## cosmonaut (Sep 3, 2012)

I have an a77. You can't go wrong with one. This says it all.
"BLOODY HELL" - Sony a77 - Does it Suck? - YouTube


----------



## Advancedigital (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are some of my best shots with the a77.


----------



## Advancedigital (Jan 22, 2013)

View attachment 33479


----------

